# Platinum Senegal bicher



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I just seen my first platinum Senegal bicher on google and I am drooling opcorn: What's the average price on these fish? I have heard $140-500 bucks  that's a lot!!! How did the platinum varite come about? Were can I buy them that's not a fortune? If you guys know of any breeders of these fish please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Bump! I must know lol. Any info about this fish is very helpful!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you need to look into the 500 dollar range indeed. If you can get it in the USA. These type of fish are more common in Asia than in the USA or Europe. I think finding one is the most difficult part. Second, they are best not kept alone so this way it gets even more expensive (or add a few regular bichers) and do become at least 12 inch so you need quite a large tank and can't keep them with small fish (you can, but they will eat them)  Good luck finding one!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info Yo-han. I like this fish, but not for that much. Regardless, I am going to keep looking, I probably wont get one right now but still. I would love to breed these guys if I could get my hands on some  I wish I could find them at some uneducated LFS and get them really cheap lol. Monsterfishkeepers would be a good place for me to ask, I always find post about this fish on that forum as well as one guy that started breeding them. The thing is I am not a member and I would rather not join a forum to ask 1 question lol  Oh well, if you guys know of anyway to acquire this fish please let me know. Any extra info is nice too


----------



## HusH (Feb 28, 2013)

Try monsterfishkeepers . Com that is right up their alley


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

I had one, years ago and this fish is literally a killer. It chases every small fish that it sees and kills it for food even if you feed it with live worms it will still pursue its tank mates. Maybe something to think about if you are planning on putting this in a community tank. ;-)

I successfully grew one upto about 12 inches in a 75 gal tank. As ferocious as it is, it still is one of my favorite fish. It lived with a group of Oscars until I just had to give it to my friend (together with all the Cichlids in the tank) as I couldn't dedicate time for the tank.

Yo-han is right, it is very common in asia and is quite cheap as well. A juvenile would cost about $2 (and that is relatively expensive) in a normal shop. LFS here call it Dragon Fin.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info tonnakpil! 
So was yours only agressive to fish it could eat, or was it agressive to larger fish as well? I don't plan on keeping small 2 inch fish. I have a 75 gallon and I plan to keep angelfish and the larger rainbowfish. I don't think it could swallow these fish, but you had a 12 incher . 

How did you find yours, if you don't mind me asking? So they are only $2 in Asia (did I catch that right)? Why are they so expensive (like $500) in the US then?


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

From what I remember, my bichir then didn't bother the oscars. And the Oscars didn't bother it either. It was in the early 90's, when I was a high school student, so my memory might fail me.  But one thing is for sure, it hunts and swallows small fish. I know this for sure because I feed them live guppies (mosquito fish) and rejected koi juvenile (about 2.5" in length) . Back then it was the way to go as they are very cheap and it makes the bicher happy.

Yes it's about, the equivalent of $2 for the grey ones. I saw one in a small LFS in our neighborhood with body patterns like of a snake (sorry i forgot the name) which goes for Php 350 (about $8.). I have yet to see a platinum one, but I'm sure it would be a beauty!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

As to why it is cheaper here in the Philippines, I think it is mainly because it doesn't cost much to breed and store tropical fish, being a tropical country. For example, I got my neons for Php 10.00 each. Just about the equivalent of a quarter in the US. However, there are also fish which are common in LFS in the US that are very difficult to find here, like otos.  That goes the same for the plants. Sorry if I might have high jacked your thread.  Now, back to bichirs.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Interesting, I had no idea things were so cheap there. I wounder how much they would charge for a platnuim? 

I have no idea how I am going to get my hands on a platnuim. I would like to get one, but it's a lot of work finding one. It's kind of losing its luster just for the fact that I am going to have to hunt for one. I would love to breed them if I could find some though


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

good luck in your search. and please post an update if you purchase one. cheers!


----------

